# New DNR Rules for Ground Blinds



## GVDocHoliday

For those of us who like hunting public land utilizing portable blinds...the NRC approved DNR suggested rule changes that allow the placing of portable ground blinds on public lands starting September 1st to coincide with the date of placing treestands. 

Previously, the law allowed for use of portable ground blinds during hunting season, but you could not leave them over night on public grounds until November 5th. 

I for one am glad to see this rule changed....it was one of those head scratchers.


----------



## fish_AK

About time! I dont hunt out of a ground blind but agree the law should be the same as treestands. Thais is a welcomed change.


----------



## jasonvanorder

The only issue I see with this is it gives the thieves more time to find and take your blinds. Other than that I'm glad.


----------



## michhutr

Is it also first come first serve. I think I'd like to try a pop-up when its raining.:evil:


----------



## cross3700

While I think this is good news, I think I'll stick with packing my popup blind in everyday. 1) The thieves aren't going to get it and 2) I can put it where ever I want based on weather, wind conditions and have it up and concealed in 20 minutes.


----------



## Anita Dwink

I wouldn't leave it out . Too many thieves. At least with treestands you can put a lock on them to discourage the opportunistic thief. Can't wait to hear about the guy going in the check his rifle spot and see someones pop-up. I might put one of my few steps from the dumpster blinds up to condition the deer to it and then replace it with a good one before I hunt .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ridge Walker

Anita Dwink said:


> I wouldn't leave it out . Too many thieves. At least with treestands you can put a lock on them to discourage the opportunistic thief. Can't wait to hear about the guy going in the check his rifle spot and see someones pop-up. I might put one of my few steps from the dumpster blinds up to condition the deer to it and then replace it with a good one before I hunt .
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Public land is just that, matters not if your popup blind is there its 1st come 1st served for any location, so while many believe this gives them more time to STAKE out their spots its not even remotely true.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe

Anyone crazy enough to leave a pop up ground blind on state land is just that... CRAZY! Anyone who does this will more than likely end up with a stolen blind... jmo

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scott K

This is awesome  I hunt in the UP and never see another hunter other than my own guys. I'll definitely be taking advantage. It'll be nice to put the blind in ahead of time and let the deer get used to it.


----------



## john warren

i have used ground blinds built from natural material all my life. these can be assembled any time. you simply scrounge ground litter, branches leaves and such and add it to a naturaly occuring situation like a down tree, or cluster of brush. these are free, blend in perfectly and can be scrapped together in a few minutes each while out scouting. this allows you to have many different locations to hunt from depending upon conditions of the day of the hunt. with the easy addition of a camo poncho added inside to block wind if needed, or in the branches above you for rain, you can be fairly comfy and well hidden at little to no cost.


----------



## Tron322

michhutr said:


> Is it also first come first serve. I think I'd like to try a pop-up when its raining.:evil:


Might work, but if the owner shows up he can disassemble his blind and move it.


----------



## dead short

Tron322 said:


> Might work, but if the owner shows up he can disassemble his blind and move it.


That would make for a good hunter harassment case. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steve

This would be sweet to get the deer accustomed to seeing a pop up ground blind in their area for a while, but they are sure to be stolen. Much easier to steal for the lazy thief than a tree stand.


----------



## loos357

It will be nice to be able to leave them out over night. If you go back to the same spot in the morning it should still be there. Unless somebody's got your numbers. Then they'll get it anyway.


----------



## ibthetrout

dead short said:


> That would make for a good hunter harassment case.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Deadshort, I have asked this question a couple of times and never received a response. I always wondered if you walk in and someone else is in your tree stand can you request YOUR equipment back. Sounds like no and now I understand why. 

I am curious though, have you ever had to respond to a complaint like that?


----------



## dead short

Not that I can remember for a treestand but almost every year for a duck blind. 

One time in particular a few years back resulted in the blind owner getting cited for harassment. He felt like since he built it he had exclusive rights to it. As he started taking it apart the hunters in it called RAP. He admitted he was in the wrong, just was furious. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## pescadero

Uggg... they're fixing the rule... unless you're in Zone 3.



> The DNR has agreed to allow for placement of ground blinds earlier, beginning on September 1 just like tree stands, for all hunters through Wildlife Conservation Order Amendment 16, poised for approval at the NRC meeting in August. *However, only hunters with disabilities (as defined in proposed Wildlife Conservation Order Amendment 10 set for approval in July) would be allowed to leave temporary ground blinds overnight on lands in Zone 3 where hunting is allowed (such as State Game Areas or Recreation Areas).* Ground blinds in zones 1 and 2 would be allowed to be left overnight as they are now during the defined time period and with proper identification marked.


----------



## .480

Does this include type 3: constructed ground blinds?


----------



## Tron322

dead short said:


> Not that I can remember for a treestand but almost every year for a duck blind.
> 
> One time in particular a few years back resulted in the blind owner getting cited for harassment. He felt like since he built it he had exclusive rights to it. As he started taking it apart the hunters in it called RAP. He admitted he was in the wrong, just was furious.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
Rebecca is the CO in my area, for anything like this I will just stand by the blind, call her cell and let her know I wanted to move my blind and some guy is sitting in it, how do you want me to proceed. 

and a fun day will begin.

But theft will be a much larger problem than what we are talking about.


----------



## dead short

Theft of pop-ups could potentially be a huge problem. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Next Bite

You gotta know it won't last a week out there before its gone. Sad.....


----------



## Duck-Hunter

dead short said:


> Not that I can remember for a treestand but almost every year for a duck blind.
> 
> One time in particular a few years back resulted in the blind owner getting cited for harassment. He felt like since he built it he had exclusive rights to it. As he started taking it apart the hunters in it called RAP. He admitted he was in the wrong, just was furious.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Was this on inland waters? if so as long as it had the owners name and address he was not in the wrong. even though it is state land it is NOT first come first served with a permanent duck blind. The blind owner OWNS thats blind and has the right to occupy it or even take it down. Only on navigable waterways(LSC, Saginaw Bay, Great Lakes, etc) is it first come first serve. we have gone round and round with guys and our local CO's. The CO's have always taken the blind owners side. The only time I have ever asked a party of guys to leave my blind is when I get out there 2 hours before shooting hours and they are some how already there(doesnt happen often). If for whatever reason i get my boat in the water 45-30 minutes before shooting hours I wont even bother with trying to confront anyone I will move it down the line and hunt else where.


As for the ground blinds on state land... I wouldnt even roll the dice leaving a pop up unattended....It will not be there when you return.


----------



## dead short

Duck-Hunter said:


> Was this on inland waters? if so as long as it had the owners name and address he was not in the wrong. even though it is state land it is NOT first come first served with a permanent duck blind. The blind owner OWNS thats blind and has the right to occupy it or even take it down. Only on navigable waterways(LSC, Saginaw Bay, Great Lakes, etc) is it first come first serve. we have gone round and round with guys and our local CO's. The CO's have always taken the blind owners side. The only time I have ever asked a party of guys to leave my blind is when I get out there 2 hours before shooting hours and they are some how already there(doesnt happen often). If for whatever reason i get my boat in the water 45-30 minutes before shooting hours I wont even bother with trying to confront anyone I will move it down the line and hunt else where.
> 
> 
> As for the ground blinds on state land... I wouldnt even roll the dice leaving a pop up unattended....It will not be there when you return.


Wildfowl bay. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Waz_51

dead short said:


> Wildfowl bay.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


This wouldn't have been south of the channel out of Sebewaing, would it? Just curious because I've seen that blind out there and always wondered

I also wonder about the guys who permanently anchor boat blinds in the water...if on navigable waterways, are they also subject to the first come, first serve rule? A friend of mine used to anchor a pontoon blind out in front of Fish Point...if he got there one day and somebody else was already hunting in it, would he be S.O.L or can he legally ask them to leave? Thanks for your time, DeadShort 

Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kdogger

Now if you used an ice shanty as a blind, would that give you exclusive access? I know if you go into someone else's shanty, it's a misdomeaner.


----------



## limige

Good topic. I always wondered if you could legally kick someone out to move your blind. What if you really had intended on moving it? Say no hunting gear but gear to pull anchors and move?

State land is funny. Duck blinds are a lot of work to build. Id be pissed if someone routinely got there before i could. Ive had an issue in the past with someone that knew very well i was hunting a spot and baiting for deer. Next morning the guy was on my spot. So we circled and hunted under his treestand and made sure he knew it.

Sams thing ducking. Im not above sitting down next to someone else if they try to move in on me. After all we all have the right to hunt there.

Be courteous and so will i. Be an dink and ill join in.

Buf those tree stand thieves really need to be brought to justice. Id be willing to install gps transmitters if the COs would back me up. Personally i think we should have volunteer task forces to bait these thieves. Im tired of these low life scum bags


----------



## kdogger

Here's the breaking and entering law. Something to think about... Isn't a popup blind a tent? You can't enter a tent....

*750.115 Breaking and entering or entering without breaking; buildings, tents, boats, railroad cars; entering public buildings when expressly denied.*
Sec. 115.
(1) Any person who breaks and enters or enters without breaking, any dwelling, house, tent, hotel, office, store, shop, warehouse, barn, granary, factory or other building, boat, ship, railroad car or structure used or kept for public or private use, or any private apartment therein, or any cottage, clubhouse, boat house, hunting or fishing lodge, garage or the out-buildings belonging thereto, any ice shanty with a value of $100.00 or more, or any other structure, whether occupied or unoccupied, without first obtaining permission to enter from the owner or occupant, agent, or person having immediate control thereof, is guilty of a misdemeanor.


----------



## buckslayer54

limige said:


> Good topic. I always wondered if you could legally kick someone out to move your blind. What if you really had intended on moving it? Say no hunting gear but gear to pull anchors and move?
> 
> State land is funny. Duck blinds are a lot of work to build. Id be pissed if someone routinely got there before i could. Ive had an issue in the past with someone that knew very well i was hunting a spot and baiting for deer. Next morning the guy was on my spot. So we circled and hunted under his treestand and made sure he knew it.
> 
> Sams thing ducking. Im not above sitting down next to someone else if they try to move in on me. After all we all have the right to hunt there.
> 
> Be courteous and so will i. Be an dink and ill join in.
> 
> Buf those tree stand thieves really need to be brought to justice. Id be willing to install gps transmitters if the COs would back me up. Personally i think we should have volunteer task forces to bait these thieves. Im tired of these low life scum bags


Beat me to it! It would be nice if there could be a massive sting operation set up all at one time to catch these idiots. They make it no fun and always have to worry about your stuff being stolen. A GPS transmitter hidden in the fabric or pocket on a blind would work. The cushion of a seat on a tree stand and so on. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brushbuster

.480 said:


> Does this include type 3: constructed ground blinds?


Good question. I'am curious about this as well.
I also am interested to know about being able to cut dead wood on state land without a fire wood permit. Can a person do so in constructing a ground blind from natural materials?

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dead short

Here is the WCO for ground blinds updated as of 08/09/13. Questions in this thread (zone 3 in particular) are answered in red. You'll have to forgive me if I missed anything. Just ask again. This is a good thread. 

Some clarification on using dead material for a ground blind in zone three - as it says in the WCO it must be material found "on the ground in the area where the blind is constructed". Basically picking up debris, sticks, etc. Cutting standing dead wood would not be allowed. It also does not allow for carrying in stuff that you find somewhere else (e.g. - carrying in sticks and logs to build a blind in the middle of a hay field).

As far as a ground blind pop-up tent being considered a tent for the purposes of a B&E complaint. It won't fly. The use of the word tent as used in the B&E statute is implying that it is being used as a primary domicile or temporary domicile. Very creative though. 

*2.9 &#8220;Ground blind&#8221; defined; requirements to use, occupy, place, build, construct, or maintain a ground blind on publicly owned lands; use or placement of blind does not convey exclusive hunting right. *
Sec. 2.9 (1) For the purposes of this section, &#8220;ground blind&#8221; means a structure, enclosure, or any material, natural or manufactured, placed on the ground to elevate or otherwise assist in concealing or disguising the user or occupant for the purpose of taking an animal except for commercially manufactured ladder stands which lean up against and require the support of a tree to maintain their upright position. 
(2) A person may use, occupy, place, build, construct, or maintain a ground blind on publicly owned lands only if one of the following applies: 

(a) The ground blind is constructed exclusively of dead and natural materials found on the ground in the area where the blind is constructed, except that cloth, netting, plastic or other materials may be used by the occupant of a ground blind if the cloth, netting, plastic or other materials are not fastened to the blind and are carried out by the user at the end of each day&#8217;s hunt. For the purposes of this section, &#8220;fastened&#8221; means stapled, nailed, glued, or other means of permanent attachment other than tying. 

(b) The ground blind is clearly a portable blind and is removed at the end of each day's hunt. Fasteners, if used to attach or anchor a portable blind, shall be removed at the end of each day&#8217;s hunt and shall not consist of any item that penetrates the cambium of a tree. 
(c) The ground blind is a temporary ground blind constructed of materials other than dead and down materials found on the ground in the area where the blind is constructed and which meets all of the following conditions: 
(i) The blind for deer hunting purposes is not located upon publicly owned lands from the day following the last day of the open deer season to September 1 unless allowed by the public agency administering the land on which the blind is located. A ground blind located on publicly owned lands anytime during the period defined in this subsection shall be considered an abandoned ground blind.
(ii) The blind for bear hunting purposes is not located upon publicly owned lands from five days after bear seasoncloses to August 10 in the Amasa, Baraga, Bergland, Carney, Gwinn, and Newberry Bear Management Units; to August 17 in the Red Oak, Baldwin, and Gladwin Bear Management Units; except successful bear hunters must remove their ground blind within 5 days of harvesting a bear. A ground blind located on publicly owned lands anytime during the period defined in this subsection shall be considered an abandoned ground blind. 
(iii) The name and address of the licensed bear hunter in the Bear Management Unit where licensed, or, outside of the bear season, the person placing the ground blind, is permanently attached, etched, engraved, or painted on the ground blind. 
(iv) Fasteners, if used to attach or anchor a temporary ground blind, shall be removed with the blind and shall not consist of any item that penetrates the cambium of a tree. 
(3) This section shall not apply to blinds constructed and used for taking waterfowl as described in section 3.401 or structures constructed by a public agency upon lands administered by that public agency. 
(4) The placement or use of a ground blind on publicly owned lands shall in no way convey exclusive hunting rights to the area surrounding that blind. 
(5) A ground blind that does not meet the requirements of subsection (2) shall be an illegal ground blind. A person shall not use an illegal ground blind. 
(6) Only ground blinds which meet the requirements of subsections (2)(a) or (2)(b) may be used in state game areas, state recreation areas and state parks that are located in zone 3. 

History: Am. 9, 1995, Eff. Jan 1, 1996; Am. 4, 1996, Eff. Jun 6, 1996; Am. 3, 1997, Eff. Jun 1, 1997; Am. 1, 1998, Eff. May 15, 1998; Am. 10, 1998, Eff. Jun 15, 1998; Am. 11, 2005, Eff. Jun 3, 2005; Am. 16, 2013, Eff. Aug 9, 2013.


----------



## dead short

kdogger said:


> Now if you used an ice shanty as a blind, would that give you exclusive access? I know if you go into someone else's shanty, it's a misdomeaner.


I would say that if you put out an ice shanty that meets this definition - (a) Fishing shanty means a fishing house or any other structure or shelter placed on the ice on the waters over which this state has jurisdiction - and hunted coyotes out of it while it's out on the ice you could get away with it.


----------



## Scott K

dead short said:


> (iii) The name and address of the licensed bear hunter in the Bear Management Unit where licensed, or, outside of the bear season, the person placing the ground blind, is permanently attached, etched, engraved, or painted on the ground blind.


What is a good way to permanently attach my address? Before I read this I was just thinking a zip tie but it doesn't sound like that would work.

Does the address have to show on the outside or can it just be visible on the inside?


----------



## Linda G.

I had one stolen on very private, and posted, land in the NLP last year, so I wouldn't EVER put one out on public land, no matter where it is...it wasn't out 48 hours when some low life grabbed it.


----------



## LilBear42

Ridge Walker said:


> Public land is just that, matters not if your popup blind is there its 1st come 1st served for any location, so while many believe this gives them more time to STAKE out their spots its not even remotely true.


I don't like the idea of staking out your spot and then believing your going to get it all to your self, yes 1st come 1st served, I've lost my spots several times, mostly cause I wasn't there early enough! 


Hayden


----------



## LilBear42

Steve said:


> This would be sweet to get the deer accustomed to seeing a pop up ground blind in their area for a while, but they are sure to be stolen. Much easier to steal for the lazy thief than a tree stand.


 
Lazy thief, lol I've been ripped off:help:
But none were lazy:yikes: 
Heck 1 even took a chain saw to cut down the tree!

Hayden


----------



## dead short

Scott K said:


> What is a good way to permanently attach my address? Before I read this I was just thinking a zip tie but it doesn't sound like that would work.
> 
> Does the address have to show on the outside or can it just be visible on the inside?


I would say the easiest is probably spray paint done legibly. As far as inside or outside, when it comes to waterfowl blinds I'm just happy to see it on there somewhere. Since it doesn't really spell it out I'd say anywhere visible. Another one of my cankers is someone that puts, for example only, something like - Bob Smith-Fostoria. That's not an address. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Waz_51

DeadShort, could you please answer the question that I posed earlier in this thread about anchored blinds in the Bay? Thanks again for your time here with us 

Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## limige

Waz_51 said:


> This wouldn't have been south of the channel out of Sebewaing, would it? Just curious because I've seen that blind out there and always wondered
> 
> I also wonder about the guys who permanently anchor boat blinds in the water...if on navigable waterways, are they also subject to the first come, first serve rule? A friend of mine used to anchor a pontoon blind out in front of Fish Point...if he got there one day and somebody else was already hunting in it, would he be S.O.L or can he legally ask them to leave? Thanks for your time, DeadShort
> 
> Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Waz im no CO but a boat is different from a blind but the question is when does a boat become just a floating blind.

IMO i think it has to have tags and a motor not it but i would like this clarified as well.

Boats require an anchor light left on if left overnight. Blinds do not. Also safety gear ect. If its classified as a boat nobody can use it but where exactly are the lines what rules apply to either?


----------



## Waz_51

Mike, the thing about these boat blinds is that they're not being held in place with an anchor...my friend actually uses a post drove down into the ground roughly 8'...the post is located up by the front deck in the center with a tire around it to prevent damage...even if it was just an anchor, they're permanently stationed which makes me wonder if they're subjected to the same law as a blind on shore...this is obviously only a factor on navigable waters 

Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## limige

I dont see how method of anchoring would matter in legalities. Hoping dead short chimes in to clear it up


----------



## dead short

Here is the law as it relates to watercraft used as a blind.....essentially if it a registered vessel it is not first come first serve. That being said, an unregistered pontoon/boat would be first come first serve. 

(4) It shall be unlawful to use, occupy, or hunt from a blind or structure which does not meet the requirements established in this section. This section shall not apply to a vessel registered as required by the provisions of part 801, marine safety, of the natural resources and environmental protection act, Act No. 451 of the Public Acts of 1994, being sections 324.80101 to 324.80199 of the Michigan Compiled Laws.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WOLVERINE47

Anita Dwink said:


> I wouldn't leave it out . Too many thieves. At least with treestands you can put a lock on them to discourage the opportunistic thief. Can't wait to hear about the guy going in the check his rifle spot and see someones pop-up. I might put one of my few steps from the dumpster blinds up to condition the deer to it and then replace it with a good one before I hunt .
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What a great idea! I bought acouple of those throw away's($60). But, never thought about trading it out for my good pop up(Dog house) when it"s time to hunt. 
Thanks, Chuck "IRISH"


----------



## Huntfish247

Next Bite said:


> You gotta know it won't last a week out there before its gone. Sad.....


Not to worry, there should be plenty of reasonably priced replacements on Craigslist..........


----------



## Macker13

Linda G. said:


> I had one stolen on very private, and posted, land in the NLP last year, so I wouldn't EVER put one out on public land, no matter where it is...it wasn't out 48 hours when some low life grabbed it.


 The UP is an entirely different world then, blinds, stands, cameras, nothing of ours ever gets stolen. It is a real bummer it can't be like that in the lower.


----------



## Martinp26

Im gonna buy some 2x4 and wood to construct a little hut and leave it on public land. Nobody would steal it and i doubt the dnr will even take it down. I like dis!


----------



## brushbuster

Martinp26 said:


> Im gonna buy some 2x4 and wood to construct a little hut and leave it on public land. Nobody would steal it and i doubt the dnr will even take it down. I like dis!


Just make sure you put your name on it and put it out after nov 6

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## loos357

brushbuster said:


> Just make sure you put your name on it and put it out after nov 6
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


And take it down at the end of the season.


----------



## .480

brushbuster said:


> Just make sure you put your name on it and put it out after nov 6
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


No, put it out Sept. 1st. That is the whole reason for this topic.


----------



## TVCJohn

dead short said:


> Here is the WCO for ground blinds updated as of 08/09/13. Questions in this thread (zone 3 in particular) are answered in red. You'll have to forgive me if I missed anything. Just ask again. This is a good thread.
> 
> Some clarification on using dead material for a ground blind in zone three - as it says in the WCO it must be material found "on the ground in the area where the blind is constructed". Basically picking up debris, sticks, etc. Cutting standing dead wood would not be allowed. It also does not allow for carrying in stuff that you find somewhere else (e.g. - carrying in sticks and logs to build a blind in the middle of a hay field).
> 
> As far as a ground blind pop-up tent being considered a tent for the purposes of a B&E complaint. It won't fly. The use of the word tent as used in the B&E statute is implying that it is being used as a primary domicile or temporary domicile. Very creative though.
> 
> *2.9 &#8220;Ground blind&#8221; defined; requirements to use, occupy, place, build, construct, or maintain a ground blind on publicly owned lands; use or placement of blind does not convey exclusive hunting right. *
> Sec. 2.9 (1) For the purposes of this section, &#8220;ground blind&#8221; means a structure, enclosure, or any material, natural or manufactured, placed on the ground to elevate or otherwise assist in concealing or disguising the user or occupant for the purpose of taking an animal except for commercially manufactured ladder stands which lean up against and require the support of a tree to maintain their upright position.
> (2) A person may use, occupy, place, build, construct, or maintain a ground blind on publicly owned lands only if one of the following applies:
> 
> (a) The ground blind is constructed exclusively of dead and natural materials found on the ground in the area where the blind is constructed, except that cloth, netting, plastic or other materials may be used by the occupant of a ground blind if the cloth, netting, plastic or other materials are not fastened to the blind and are carried out by the user at the end of each day&#8217;s hunt. For the purposes of this section, &#8220;fastened&#8221; means stapled, nailed, glued, or other means of permanent attachment other than tying.
> 
> (b) The ground blind is clearly a portable blind and is removed at the end of each day's hunt. Fasteners, if used to attach or anchor a portable blind, shall be removed at the end of each day&#8217;s hunt and shall not consist of any item that penetrates the cambium of a tree.
> (c) The ground blind is a temporary ground blind constructed of materials other than dead and down materials found on the ground in the area where the blind is constructed and which meets all of the following conditions:
> (i) The blind for deer hunting purposes is not located upon publicly owned lands from the day following the last day of the open deer season to September 1 unless allowed by the public agency administering the land on which the blind is located. A ground blind located on publicly owned lands anytime during the period defined in this subsection shall be considered an abandoned ground blind.
> (ii) The blind for bear hunting purposes is not located upon publicly owned lands from five days after bear seasoncloses to August 10 in the Amasa, Baraga, Bergland, Carney, Gwinn, and Newberry Bear Management Units; to August 17 in the Red Oak, Baldwin, and Gladwin Bear Management Units; except successful bear hunters must remove their ground blind within 5 days of harvesting a bear. A ground blind located on publicly owned lands anytime during the period defined in this subsection shall be considered an abandoned ground blind.
> (iii) The name and address of the licensed bear hunter in the Bear Management Unit where licensed, or, outside of the bear season, the person placing the ground blind, is permanently attached, etched, engraved, or painted on the ground blind.
> (iv) Fasteners, if used to attach or anchor a temporary ground blind, shall be removed with the blind and shall not consist of any item that penetrates the cambium of a tree.
> (3) This section shall not apply to blinds constructed and used for taking waterfowl as described in section 3.401 or structures constructed by a public agency upon lands administered by that public agency.
> (4) The placement or use of a ground blind on publicly owned lands shall in no way convey exclusive hunting rights to the area surrounding that blind.
> (5) A ground blind that does not meet the requirements of subsection (2) shall be an illegal ground blind. A person shall not use an illegal ground blind.
> (6) Only ground blinds which meet the requirements of subsections (2)(a) or (2)(b) may be used in state game areas, state recreation areas and state parks that are located in zone 3.
> 
> History: Am. 9, 1995, Eff. Jan 1, 1996; Am. 4, 1996, Eff. Jun 6, 1996; Am. 3, 1997, Eff. Jun 1, 1997; Am. 1, 1998, Eff. May 15, 1998; Am. 10, 1998, Eff. Jun 15, 1998; Am. 11, 2005, Eff. Jun 3, 2005; Am. 16, 2013, Eff. Aug 9, 2013.


 
A thought....

Based on the Michigan statutes, a tent itself would be a "dwelling", not a "domicile". Below are the Michigan definitions of "dwellings" and "domicile". They are two different things. Could someone's legally placed portable ground blind meet the definition of a dwelling WRT to a B&E complaint? I think it's very possible that case could be made in court using the Michigan statutes. If that's the case, then it's a B&E to enter someone else's portable ground blind without permission. 

When someone breaks into your legally placed vehicle on public land, it would be a B&E. I'm thinking the same protection would be applied to a legally placed portable ground blind on public land too. The DNR folks in Lansing should read the Michigan statutes and clarify that in the regs.



> *125.402 Housing law of Michigan; definitions.*
> 
> (1) Dwelling. A &#8220;dwelling&#8221; is any house, building, structure, tent, shelter, trailer or vehicle, or portion thereof, (except railroad cars, on tracks or rights-of-way) which is occupied in whole or in part as the home, residence, living or sleeping place of 1 or more human beings, either permanently or transiently.
> 
> *206.18 Resident and domicile; definitions.*
> 
> &#8220;Domicile&#8221; means a place where a person has his true, fixed and permanent home and principal establishment to which, whenever absent therefrom he intends to return, and domicile continues until another permanent establishment is established.


 
The other thought is part of that WCO is poorly written IMO. I had to reread that a few times to comprehend what was being said. They should clarify something to the effect of..... 

1. That portable ground blinds must be removed daily when placed on public lands for "non-deer hunting" purposes between the last day of the deer hunting season and August 31st.

2. Portable ground blinds can be left overnight on public lands from September 1st thru the end of deer hunting season.


----------



## brushbuster

.480 said:


> No, put it out Sept. 1st. That is the whole reason for this topic.


As long as it is built like a type 1 portable popup i would say yes. But if it is built more like a type 3.I would say the old rule still applies.
I think the new rule applies to just PORTABLE.(im not yelling just emphasizing)

I can see alot ofcrap being left in the woods with this new rule.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shoelessjoe

Why this hasn't been ok up until now is beyond me. Myself, it doesn't concern me because the only time I hop out of my stand in a mast tree is during inclement weather. Inclement weather is when I roll out to State or Fed land, toss on the Ghillie and stalk (painstakingly slow, so slow nobody wants to go with) to places I know they hole up. The worse the weather the better (I actually look forward to it). That all said I think the ground hunters should have the same opportunity as tree hunters. They're quite a few bow hunters that really don't like to climb in and out of trees during the darker hours and those who just don't like heights (My wife, daughters). Good thing IMO!


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Just another way for hunters who think they can take ownership of public land. Too bad there isn't a rule that states any blind or tree stand found on public land after the close of season is considered abandon a free for the taking.


----------



## .480

I called Escanaba dnr office, and emailed Marquette dnr office and both said "all 3 types of blinds are covered under new rules"


----------



## PTPD2312

TVCJohn said:


> A thought....
> 
> 
> When someone breaks into your legally placed vehicle on public land, it would be a B&E. I'm thinking the same protection would be applied to a legally placed portable ground blind on public land too. The DNR folks in Lansing should read the Michigan statutes and clarify that in the regs.


To clarify the vehicle on public land. No one B&E's a vehicle. There is no such statue. The statue is larceny from a motor vehicle or malicious destruction of property if the vehicle is damaged. Also, if they do no damage entering or if it's left unlocked and they do not steal anything it is not a crime. 

It's sad that MI does not have a malicious mischief statue.


----------



## kisherfisher

PTPD2312 said:


> To clarify the vehicle on public land. No one B&E's a vehicle. There is no such statue. The statue is larceny from a motor vehicle or malicious destruction of property if the vehicle is damaged. Also, if they do no damage entering or if it's left unlocked and they do not steal anything it is not a crime.
> 
> It's sad that MI does not have a malicious mischief statue.


 There also has to be intent. Such as Breaking and Entering has to be with the intent to commit larceny. No such thing as unzipping to enter, this is relative to hunting:lol:


----------



## Scott K

Can I put a pop up blind out now and leave it through the end of gun deer season if I have my name and address on it?

Does anyone have a link to the new regs?


----------



## TVCJohn

ptpd2312 said:


> to clarify the vehicle on public land. *no one b&e's a vehicle. There is no such statue. *


*


???




THE MICHIGAN PENAL CODE (EXCERPT)
Act 328 of 1931


750.356a Larceny; motor vehicles or trailers; aggregate value; prior convictions; breaking or entering; damaging.
Sec. 356a.

(1) A person who commits larceny by stealing or unlawfully removing or taking any wheel, tire, air bag, catalytic converter, radio, stereo, clock, telephone, computer, or other electronic device in or on any motor vehicle, house trailer, trailer, or semitrailer is guilty of a felony punishable by imprisonment for not more than 5 years or a fine of not more than $10,000.00, or both.

(2) Except as provided in subsection (3), a person who enters or breaks into a motor vehicle, house trailer, trailer, or semitrailer to steal or unlawfully remove property from it is guilty of a crime as follows:

(a) If the value of the property is less than $200.00, the person is guilty of a misdemeanor punishable by imprisonment for not more than 93 days or a fine of not more than $500.00 or 3 times the value of the property, whichever is greater, or both imprisonment and a fine.

(b) If any of the following apply, the person is guilty of a misdemeanor punishable by imprisonment for not more than 1 year or a fine of not more than $2,000.00 or 3 times the value of the property, whichever is greater, or both imprisonment and a fine:

(i) The value of the property is $200.00 or more but less than $1,000.00.

(ii) The person violates subdivision (a) and has 1 or more prior convictions for committing or attempting to commit an offense under this section or a local ordinance substantially corresponding to this section.

(c) If any of the following apply, the person is guilty of a felony punishable by imprisonment for not more than 5 years or a fine of not more than $10,000.00 or 3 times the value of the property, whichever is greater, or both imprisonment and a fine:

(i) The value of the property is $1,000.00 or more but less than $20,000.00.

(ii) The person violates subdivision (b)(i) and has 1 or more prior convictions for violating or attempting to violate this section. For purposes of this subparagraph, however, a prior conviction does not include a conviction for a violation or attempted violation of subdivision (a) or (b)(ii).

(d) If any of the following apply, the person is guilty of a felony punishable by imprisonment for not more than 10 years or a fine of not more than $15,000.00 or 3 times the value of the property, whichever is greater, or both imprisonment and a fine:

(i) The property has a value of $20,000.00 or more.

(ii) The person violates subdivision (c)(i) and has 2 or more prior convictions for committing or attempting to commit an offense under this section. For purposes of this subparagraph, however, a prior conviction does not include a conviction for a violation or attempted violation of subdivision (a) or (b)(ii).

(3) A person who violates subsection (2)(a) or (b) and who breaks, tears, cuts, or otherwise damages any part of the motor vehicle, house trailer, trailer, or semitrailer is guilty of a felony punishable by imprisonment for not more than 5 years or a fine of not more than $10,000.00, or both, regardless of the value of the property.

(4) The values of property stolen or unlawfully removed in separate incidents pursuant to a scheme or course of conduct within any 12-month period may be aggregated to determine the total value of property stolen or unlawfully removed.

(5) If the prosecuting attorney intends to seek an enhanced sentence based upon the defendant having 1 or more prior convictions, the prosecuting attorney shall include on the complaint and information a statement listing the prior conviction or convictions. The existence of the defendant's prior conviction or convictions shall be determined by the court, without a jury, at sentencing or at a separate hearing for that purpose before sentencing. The existence of a prior conviction may be established by any evidence relevant for that purpose, including, but not limited to, 1 or more of the following:

(a) A copy of the judgment of conviction.

(b) A transcript of a prior trial, plea-taking, or sentencing.

(c) Information contained in a presentence report.

(d) The defendant's statement.

(e) A copy of a court register of actions.

(6) If the sentence for a conviction under this section is enhanced by 1 or more prior convictions, those prior convictions shall not be used to further enhance the sentence for the conviction under section 10, 11, or 12 of chapter IX of the code of criminal procedure, 1927 PA 175, MCL 769.10, 769.11, and 769.12.




History: Add. 1937, Act 194, Imd. Eff. July 14, 1937 ;-- Am. 1939, Act 254, Eff. Sept. 29, 1939 ;-- Am. 1947, Act 124, Eff. Oct. 11, 1947 ;-- CL 1948, 750.356a ;-- Am. 1998, Act 311, Eff. Jan. 1, 1999 ;-- Am. 2008, Act 475, Eff. Apr. 1, 2009 ;-- Am. 2008, Act 476, Eff. Apr. 1, 2009

Click to expand...

*


----------



## TVCJohn

Scott K said:


> Can I put a pop up blind out now and leave it through the end of gun deer season if I have my name and address on it?
> 
> Does anyone have a link to the new regs?


I had to go back and double check. To me, the WCO Amendment #16, it is a little confusing. The only thing that changed was the Nov 6th date was moved back to Sept 1st.

As I read the 2013 regs, you can't leave a popup (Type 1) overnight like tree stands or the other type (Type 2 & 3) of ground blinds. Why not I do not know. When they did the WCO in August they should have made that correction but they did not. Someone dropped the ball. The Type 3 constructed ground blind rules in the 2013 regs are a little confusing. I'm not sure what a constructed ground blind would be. A box blind maybe???? As I read the 2013 regs on page 23 and 24....

Type 1 - A portable ground blind must be removed daily from public lands. Ok to use on state game & rec areas and state parks

Type 2 - A dead material natural ground blind can stay overnight on public lands but you must remove anything non-natural you bring into it like tarps, covers, etc daily. Ok to use on state game & rec areas and state parks

Type 3 - A constructed ground blind can legally be used on public lands for deer hunting purposes on Sept 1st to the end of the annual deer season in Zone 1 & 2. They can't be used in state game & rec areas or state parks. 

Here is the link to the WCO #16, Aug 2013

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/16-13_Ground_Blind_INFO_6_17_13_425237_7.pdf


Here is the 2013 hunting regs I copy/pasted from online. I bolded the text in question

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dn...b_427932_7.pdf



> Ground Blinds on Public Land​_The Natural Resources Commission changed this section (Ground Blinds on Public Land)
> within Wildlife Conservation Order Amendment 16 of 2013. Placement of ground blinds
> for deer hunting purposes on public lands are now allowed beginning September 1. This
> replaces the previous date of November 6.​_A ground blind means a structure, enclosure or any material, natural or
> manufactured, placed on the ground to assist in concealing or disguising the user
> for the purpose of taking an animal. Any ground blind on public land that does
> not meet the requirements of either Type 1, 2, or 3 described below is an illegal
> ground blind.​Exception:​​See the 2013-2014 Waterfowl Hunting Digest (available Sept. 2013)
> for regulations on waterfowl hunting blinds.​
> 
> Only the following types of ground blinds are legal on public land:​
> Type 1 (Portable Ground​​Blind). *This blind must be clearly portable and **removed at the end of each day&#8217;s hunt.* Fasteners, if used to attach or anchor the blind, cannot penetrate the cambium of a tree and also must be removed daily. No identification is required. These blinds may be used for legal hunting on public land, including all state game areas, state parks and state recreation areas in Zone 3 (see pg. 11).​
> 
> Type 2 (Dead Natural Materials Ground Blind)​​. This blind must be constructed exclusively of dead natural materials found in the area of the blind, *except that **a hunter may add netting, cloth, plastic or other materials for concealment or **protection from the weather if these materials are not permanently fastened to the **blind and are removed at the end of each day&#8217;s hunt. *These items can be tied to the blind but cannot be stapled, nailed, glued or fastened in any permanent manner. No identification is required. Fasteners (nails, screws, etc.) cannot be used in construction. These blinds may be used for legal hunting on public land, including all state game areas, state parks and state recreation areas in Zone 3 (see pg. 11).​
> 
> continued​Type 3 (Constructed Ground Blind).​​This includes all other blinds not meeting the requirements of either Type 1 or Type 2, including portable ground blinds, if not removed daily. Bear hunters may place constructed ground blinds on state lands in bear management units open to bear hunting for which they have a bear license beginning Aug. 10 in Zone 1 units and beginning Aug. 17 in Zone 2 units. Blinds must be removed within five days of a bear being harvested, or within five days of the end of the bear season for which the hunter has a license. *Constructed ground **blinds on all Zone 1 and Zone 2 public lands for deer hunting shall remain legal **from Sept. 1 to the end of the annual deer season.* In addition to being subject to​
> criminal penalties, any constructed blind found on public land prior to Sept. 1 or
> after the end of the annual deer season will be considered abandoned.
> The name and address of the person placing a constructed ground blind on public
> land must be permanently attached, etched, engraved or painted on the blind.
> These blinds are not legal on state game areas, state parks and state recreation
> areas in Zone 3 (see pg. 11). Fasteners, if used to anchor or attach the blind,
> cannot penetrate the cambium of a tree and must be removed with the blind. It is
> unlawful to use an illegal ground blind, regardless of who placed it on public land.​Note:​​If a person&#8217;s Type 3 ground blind has been permitted to be placed on land
> administered by a local public agency (city, township, county), the local agency will​
> establish the length of time that a blind may be placed on its property.





If anyone reads it different please speak up!! 

Contrary to what is discussed on page 1 of this thread, I did not see anything in the WCO Amendment #16 from August 2013 that says you can now leave you Type 1 portable blinds (pop-ups) out overnight.


----------



## Scott K

> As I read the 2013 regs, you can't leave a popup (Type 1) overnight like tree stands or the other type (Type 2 & 3) of ground blinds. *Why not I do not know.* When they did the WCO in August they should have made that correction but they did not.


Yeah, that makes no sense to me. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## skipper34

If you read the WCO under 3) Constructed ground blinds:

It says also "includes portable blinds, if not removed daily". So yes, you can leave a pop-up on state land for the entire gun season.


----------



## spoikey

Sorry, wrong thread.


----------

